
Ask HN: Machine learning for scientists? - yagyu
What&#x27;s your recommendation to get up to speed on current practices in machine learning for someone ~Phd-level in the hard sciences? In other words, someone experienced in linear algebra, statistics, programming, and experiment design+evaluation, but not in the specifics of machine learning.<p>I&#x27;m thinking courses, tutorials, blog posts, papers, books, software, instructive problem sets, etc.
======
PaulHoule
ML is a huge field. What kind of problems are you trying to solve?

